# Help



## youngatheart (Apr 10, 2011)

My grandfather gave me a lionel train set when i was born in 1961, i still have them are they worth anything, mind you they have a 3 prong big it looks like steel metal tracks, the engine blows smoke and there is a train with logs, the control is black with one lever that has 3 positions. i hope you can help here.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

youngatheart,
Trains are always worth something! You will need to give alot more info and pictures for anyone to be able to give you any approximate value or info on them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

1961 is towards the tail end of Lionel's "hey day". Nice trains from that era, though the popularity at the time was waning.

From a collector's standpoint, though, they have value and significant today. How much depends upon your specfic loco/cars, condition, etc.

Post some details and pics, and we'll try to be more specific.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You never know the value. It may be from the 50's. Some 60's stuff is rare being sold from Sears or what not. You need a book to find out. 50's is considered the Golden Era.


----------

